# SR pouches



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

hey guys! so yesterday my pouch from SR arrived in the post. when i opened it, i thought it was way better than any pouches that i make! anyway, i'm not so good at reviews so i'll just say that it is a great pouch, very durable. i will be buying some more later on. i hope you like my review.
Daniel


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. I;m glad you like them.


----------

